# Have you changed your basic FOOD inventory theory or practice.....????



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Have you reassessed your reserve food type or inventory allotment in the last 24 months........???

When I turned 65 y/o I assessed my basic theory for the next 15 years. Now nearly two years into the revised plan, I feel good about the new direction. I aspired to list the known natural disasters that had to be considered; Forest Fire & total loss of everything above ground, Being down wind of a Volcanic Eruption resulting in up to a few feet of volcanic ash, Catastrophic Earthquake which could destroy roads for several months, Grid Down for extended period of time, maybe very extended period of time.

Next I took an HONEST inventory of my physical ability at age 65, then estimated what that would be at 70/75 & 80 years of age. I decided to scrap any consideration to years beyond 75 y/o.

From this model I re-looked at my past food storage theory. And made changes as appropriate. The main shift was to more Freeze Dried Food and an Extensive Caching program.

Other changes were made in reassessing the area of firearms for the future, and clothing for the future.

Have you looked at your fundamental theory with fresh eyes.........????


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting post and something that everyone should consider as the years start building up. I think its something we all have to evaluate and its not just about ourselves but why we are staying prepared. For myself I have not illusion about how long I can go on if the situation turns grimm and our society hits the toilet.....my preperation is more for my Grandsons and to make sure they have some secutiry and the ability to survive past the world going crazy and hits the swirling ceramic bowl. 
But yes as I have gotten older (and hopefully wiser) I have learned to re-evaluate the way I prepare and they way I look at how things are going out side of my home and try to adapt to the situation.
Biggest issue for me is how do the younger ones continue if I get taken out of the picture sooner than I would imagine. Sometimes it seems hopeless to make sure they "get it". However I continue to try and make things ready.
Good post and a good topic for all to consider.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Very interesting approach.......*

Yes, flexibility is very important. The OP is right on, mostly we need water, and freeze dried food is a good idea. Also you should consider light no cook food.

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have prepositioned and adjusted my food stocks for my wife's and our ages.
My number one rule for buying food for storing is to only buy what I have been eating. No weird survival food that will just get thrown out if we don't have SHTF. Another rule is to rotate through the stock and eat the oldest food. This eliminates the possibility of having any spoiled or bad tasting food.

My doctor has put me on a low salt diet and future purchases will be taken into considerations for that. I am using the high salt stored foods with low salt food to keep my overall intake within exceptable limits. When all the high salt food is gone from storage then we will only purchase low salt food for storage. In a true TEOTWAWKI scenario I will not be watching salt levels.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The only change I've made to food preps is when I moved into an apartment with little access to water. At that point I started buying a lot more canned goods to supplent beans and grain to compensate. I also switched from buying more rice to small grain cous cous because that doesn't require simmering (just boil water, take off heat, and let sit covered so less fuel and 1 cup water 1 cup grain ratio that is half of rice requirement).


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Funny, I did the same thing CBL. We have been stocking up on cous cous for months now.

Our plan has only changed slightly in the last 18 months. Every grocery trip we pick up a few extra cans/packages of the foods we normally eat and then rotate stock. Every month I purchase another Augason Farms 30 days emergency bucket (freeze dried food) or 1-3 10# cans of dehydrated meat, veggies, eggs, milk, etc. And now we are gardening and canning to boot. I estimate that I am _conservatively_ into the 6+ month range of food (for a family of 9-10) not including my homemade MRE's or other food stashed in bug out bags, vehicles, my office or caches. That also does not including food stores produced via canning, which is new to us. The way the Mrs. is going with canning I expect to add another month to my estimate very soon.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We had to rethink things over the last couple years. we've had a lot of changes in our family like the addition of our son, a new son-in-law, & a grandbaby on the way. We've added tons of baby supplies like food, meds, diapers, clothes, & accessories. We've added more seasonings for beans & rice, & more mosquito repellent. Life changes & our preps need to reflect those changes.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We change our food preps fairly often. We try different things and if we like them and they are shelf stable we get a bunch. Sometimes we just notice things at the store or read about them here or elsewhere that we try out. I am currently trying out a gluten free diet and have changed our food stock some for that. I'll change it more if I decide to stick with the diet.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No ... (sorry)

My program has worked well for over 100 years... It started with my Great grand ma on down... (and passed on)

So I think I'll stay with it ... 

If it works ... why change ...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had to adjust my stock significantly since my husband and I cannot eat sugar, starches and a variety of flours. I've been trying to find no sugar, and low carb canning recipes, but not much of it exists. I'll have to rely more on having a garden then anything else, but I don't have a yard to do. Yoi! The dehydrator has been my best friend this past year.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Andi, that's great. I would love to know what any of my great grandmothers did - no doubt they all had a lot of knowledge and know-how that just got lost as society 'progressed.'  My two maritime province great grandmas both lived on farms and had over a dozen children (each), so they must have known a thing or two! And my mom's folks, they kept a family of nine children fed during the heart of the depression in New England, with no work and no farm. Amazing people with amazing skills, and none of it passed down... 

As for my family, yeah, I'm tweaking things as I figure out better what works for us. Well, actually, what works for _me_, since I'm the one doing it.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Most assuridly. When we first started out we were into bulk, energy intensive preps. Lots of rice, beans, wheat, barley, oats etc. When we reached our basic goal we sat at the dinner table and did a thourough evaluation. One of the questions that was raised was "I know we we need sugar (or insert any item of your choosing) but how do we move a 45 pound pail?". We no longer can see our 50's in the rear view mirror and would have a rough time moving pails of preps up from the basement in a rapid manner by ourselves.

The War Department suggested that each bucket have a certain amount of varied preps in them. Then when a bucket is grabbed in an emergency just about everything is in each bucket. We include cooking supplies, spices, flatware, food stuffs and everything else down to toothpicks in each bucket. Our buckets are color coded for breakfast, lunch and dinners. We have set an arbitrary 25 pound limit on each type of bucket.

We have made quite a few pre-made meal pouches, meals in a jar kind of stuff that requires little effort to prepare. Just add water and heat. We keep these in the vehicles in the late fall through spring for emergencies (the heat of summer would ruin them) and then use them during the summer on camping trips. 

We have large water storage barrels but these are too heavy if we need to scoot. We now keep 5 one gallon jugs in each vehicle and 10-20 jugs by the back door in the closet. 8 pounds is easier to move than 400 pounds.

I readily admit that our storage system is not as space efficient as I would like (it seems to occupy 40% more space) but it makes the weight more managable for the bride. If we had an emergency evacuation all we need to grab is seven buckets (one of each color) and boogie.

As we rotate through our bulk (single item storage) we replace it and go with the mixed bucket system. We also have altered our portion size and the type of foods in our preps. We have also added a lot of freeze dried components to our inventory in addition to our dehydrated foods. We replace some foods with foods that generate less gas. We love the cruciforous veggies but do not want them when we are heading for the hills.

The way we have designed our prep storage each of our kids can grab 1 each of each color bucket and they will be sitting pretty. The only thing is they will be the ones humping them up the stairs. I am envious of the energy I once had.

We still keep single item storage at the cottage (BOL) due to space and security reasons. So a little of each is good. I doubt I would bug out from the cottage and try to go back to the city. Once there I guess that will be the end of the line.

We are both currently caring for our parents (early to mid 90's) in our home and they will be of limited help in a bad situation so we set everything up to be able to move them, food stuffs and medical equipment and keep the weight limit down on each item that needs to be moved.

God help the bad guy that encounters 3 old timers that have missed Wheel of Fortune due to SHTF. They can get cranky.

Tugs


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

*Andi said:


> No ... (sorry)
> 
> My program has worked well for over 100 years... It started with my Great grand ma on down... (and passed on)
> 
> ...


Yep. My system has been up and running for nearly 30 years. It changes a little over time as I discover new foods/recipes. What we store is dependent on what we grow and how much we eat, that's pretty much it. I allow for extra people through the year and crop failures. New family members have a bit of influence but not a lot, they are usually the ones to change... 

The one major change for me over the years has been pressure canning. A new thing here and it's influenced how I store perishables but not WHAT I store. Back in the day bacon was stored in the smoke house or wrapped in muslin and hung in the pantry. Now it's canned.... mmmmm bacon.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have changed my food plan as far as storage types for than I can remember.

Gardening is the only thing that has not changed. I still eat a bunch from my garden every year. I change it some from year to year. That is mainly to get something that grows better, drought rest etc...

Jimmy


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Not since I first came up with my plan in early 1974 and refined it during that year. Been following it all these years and it is still quite acceptable. But it was highly flexible at the time, based on nutrition needs and several other factors. It still works for me and is what I recommend when the subject comes up and someone asks.

Just my opinion.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's still the same as it was 2 years ago. We found a Coleman oven that fits on a Coleman stove so we're gonna get flour and other supplies to bake bread. I want to get a bunch of margarine and store it on the basement floor in cold weather after it hits the fan.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

BillS said:


> I want to get a bunch of margarine and store it on the basement floor in cold weather after it hits the fan.


I've never heard of this before ... could you tell why you would do this, please ?

.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Funny, I did the same thing CBL. We have been stocking up on cous cous for months now.
> 
> Our plan has only changed slightly in the last 18 months. Every grocery trip we pick up a few extra cans/packages of the foods we normally eat and then rotate stock. Every month I purchase another Augason Farms 30 days emergency bucket (freeze dried food) or 1-3 10# cans of dehydrated meat, veggies, eggs, milk, etc. And now we are gardening and canning to boot. I estimate that I am _conservatively_ into the 6+ month range of food (for a family of 9-10) not including my homemade MRE's or other food stashed in bug out bags, vehicles, my office or caches. That also does not including food stores produced via canning, which is new to us. The way the Mrs. is going with canning I expect to add another month to my estimate very soon.


Sentry, have you tried any of the auguson farms emergency bucket foods? I was looking at them but have not found anyone who has actually tried any of it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*My decisions on this*

This is a good question and yes to both, theory was on stocking for long term sustainability for that doom in the future but to be honest that theory went out the door long time ago, but now that I`m disable, limited in mobility and certain financial obligations like children in college, I had to change plans more to my likening, beliefs, practicality; like preparing for events in my area, making meals in jars for our family convenience and peace of mind, no water needed to cook them, saving money on the way for other unfinished projects or ideas for better sustainable living or conditions and less stress in our lives, having to worried about the unforeseen future is too much of a burden right now , is good to prepared but too much can lead to a false sense of security also.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We have quite a few years worth of of grains, beans, rice, etc., and have started adding a lot more in the way of freeze dried meats and pre-made foods. Products from Mountain House, Provident Pantry, AlpineAire, Augason Farms, etc., are being added as finances will allow. We're on a well and have constructed PVC well buckets for drawing water when the electricity is out, but it is very labor intensive. I'm looking at designs of a leg powered winch for use until we can get something solar worked out. It would still be work, but the legs are stronger than the arms.

We are also redistributing more resources between the different BOL's, now that we have group members living in them year round. Also, we now have two alternate local locations to store supplies, in the case our home is destroyed.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have. I'm a small woman and with Hubs being down on his back, our buckets of rice and beans have had to be portioned out. We have scaled back his portion size since he isn't working and doesn't need the extra carbs and protein (lost 8 pounds this past month). Also, with the addition of new family members to the group and our plan of increasing our neighborhood, we have been making emergency buckets for distribution among those newly starting.

We've also added many recipes and supplies for making our own baby food. Sis is due in March and we are planning #2.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

We have changed our ideas severall times through the years.
We started when we had a baby. Then he grew up and moved far, far away. But before he moved my mil moved here. We took care of her for over 20 years. So we ended up with stuff for taking care of an eldery person. We have a hospital bed, walker, canes, bed pans, bedside toilet, a wheelchair (which I want a different one). But it did give us different views of taking care of the young as well as older people.. 
But because of it you also see how people change the way that they eat as time goes by. 
We also have changed the way we garden. We now do more raised bed gardening. We also now have an apple picker instead of just using a ladder for that. We are now trying to think more about things before we just do it. Age wise my dh is now 66 and I am 59. And now we are alone as ds moved away a long time ago and mil has passed.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Augason Farms 30-Day Food Storage Emergency Pail

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Augason-Farms-30-Day-Food-Storage-Emergency-Pail/300933207912

Regularly $151.94, now for $89.99

Product Description: The Augason Farms 30-Day Emergency Pail is your ideal short term survival solution. The sole purpose of this inventive bucketful of security is to provide food for one person for a month in a `grab `n go pail. The pouches contain hearty dishes, great for survival, such as creamy potato soup, cheesy broccoli and rice, maple oatmeal and instant potatoes. The included meal planning guide offers a wide range of appetizing combinations, making it easy to mix and match meals for variety.

Brand: Augason Farms
Model: 5-20093
Materials: Resealable mylar pouches
Dimensions: 17.5 inches high 12.5 inches wide x 12.5 inches long
Storage: Cool dry enviornment
Package Contents:
Transportable, watertight, 6-gallon pail contains food pouches with a shelf life of up to 20 years.
A 30-day supply of delicious, easy-to-prepare food for one person
Or a week of food for four people
Contains 300 servings
1,857 calories per day
20 year shelf life
Packaged in convenient, easy-to-use pouches
A 30-day and 45-day meal planner
No high fructose corn syrup or trans fats
Meals require only minutes to prepare, just add water and cook
This pail features eight food varieties in pouches sealed with oxygen absorbers or nitrogen flushed:
Instant potatoes: 30 servings
Macaroni and cheese: 30 servings
Creamy potato soup: 30 servings
Cheesy broccoli rice: 30 servings
Creamy chicken rice: 30 servings
Hearty vegetable blend: 30 servings
Maple brown sugar oatmeal: 40 servings
Morning Moo's low fat milk alternative: 80 servings
Expiration: Up to 20 Years. Sealed/Opened to 1 year


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife and I certainly have changed our eating habits over the past few years. With age we both find we eat much less. I still work hard but just don't eat as much as I used to. We eat less meat than we did even five years ago. 

Like in soups and stews we add less meat. We sometimes split a meal eating out. 

Like always though we eat our left overs and don't throw out good food. I guess that comes from knowing what it is like to be hungry. 

I also find I mix my food stores much better now. Early on I filled an entire bucket with rice or beans or pasta. Now I put portions of each food in a bucket so I don't waste rice or grains by opening a large container


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have picked up Augason Farms potato's and cornmeal to my collection..


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My changes aren't really a change in my mind set on food storage but more of I got a divorce and am now remarried to a woman that supports instead of hinders me. We have a "food Wall" and we actively put stuff on the wall. For the first time in forever I actually have a reasonable food storage that isn't constantly raided or forced to be stored in poor conditions so it goes bad rapidly. I pack buckets with seasoning packets flour sugar etc and then fill all the loose space with rice before sealing the mylar bags (with O2 absorbers) and then sealing the buckets. Buckets vary on contents and the contents are clearly written on teh top of the buckets with sharpie and then a heavy duty clear packing tape is put over it to keep it from getting worn off. most of the early buckets are carefully marked with calorie content of items and total for the bucket. I discontinued this after a while partially because it was redious and because I now had a general idea of calories per bucket. I do stil mark contents of course including how many cups of rice it took to fill the loose space. I also keep both home canned and canned goods separate in boxes, Big bottles and jugs of cooking oil stand in boxes as well. also I put "treat bags" vacume sealed bags of differnet sorts of candies. both for my sweet tooh and the wifes but her kids and my grand kids. Just because times are hard doesn't mean you can indulge a child with a bit of candy every once in a while. I also have several buckets sealed the same way of dry dog food and some of their treats whixh are a dry bone shaped biscuit got to feed em after all they depend on us. By the thime their food runs out we should be butchering meat and producing left overs to stretch the dry food and take over after its gone.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

In the last couple years I have found a couple holes in the preps but nothing vital. Mostly I have just worked on quantity. I fill my pantry out of my storage so I know what I need to buy. Many years ago someone told me to store what I eat and eat what I store. I took that advice to heart.

Due to dozens of small earthquakes every day around the State I did add rails on most of my shelving to help keep the items from falling. I also attached the shelving to the walls.

I have purchased a lighter long gun to help the back when I go shooting.


----------



## VTPrepperShane36 (Nov 8, 2013)

My food storage has changed over the years but there has been a major change over the last year. I got a job at a beer brewery, have access to free ingredients, and now have a couple hundred pounds of malted barley stored in buckets mixed in with my rice and beans. Now if the SHTF I can make my own beer.

Actually not as frivolous as it sounds. Beer is a great source calories and vitamin B (homebrewed at least). It has some antibiotic properties and was actually prescribed by doctors in ancient Egypt. It's a great moral booster and would make for an excellent barter good. Also, after you brew the beer, you can eat the used barley grains. You can add them to soup, stew, even bread. They're pretty tasty. At the brewery, we use them to make pretzels.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know I love barely beef soup. But I never realized or suspected that the chops or whatever it's called AFTER the breweing was still fit for human consumption. I just figured it would get aired well and slopped out to the hogs. That definitely allows to me slip a little hlome brewery into the mix a little earlier as it is slightly less of a luxury now  And certainly not as wasteful as I thought.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

VTPrepperShane36 said:


> I now have a couple hundred pounds of malted barley stored in buckets mixed in with my rice and beans. Now if the SHTF I can make my own beer.... At the brewery, we use them to make pretzels.


You can do a lot more with your malted barley stores than just make beer 

Pretzels is a start...


----------



## VTPrepperShane36 (Nov 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> You can do a lot more with your malted barley stores than just make beer  Pretzels is a start...


I've tried looking up recipes and ideas online but haven't found much. What are some things you'd suggest? Next time a brew, I'm going to take a cup of the grains and add some milk and a touch of honey. I bet it would make a tasty cereal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

VTPrepperShane36 said:


> I've tried looking up recipes and ideas online but haven't found much. What are some things you'd suggest?


Change your search to: " malted barley flour "


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Changing food prep's.....*

Since we moved back to Seattle, we have amassed, 90 days food and water! Most of it being canned. Over the next few weeks into December we are going too plug some holes in our foods. Now some of this is pasta,Ramen, instant potatoes, rice etc.

Our goal will be to start buying freeze dried foods, too replace the meats, veggies and friut, while keeping the dehydrated foods we now have starting in Jan. Of 14, untill we have 90 days of freeze dried and dry goods, with only 1 month canned goods , so then we will have 4 months total!

We also plan on filling out desserts, snacks etc. Next year for the 4 month's, which is a problem for us, because, "Turtle" is Diabetic. So will have too buy more expensive dessert's and snack's! Once this is done we will be good for 4 month's on everything, and yes we have water for 3 month's.

So yes this is an evolving process.

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Kessler (Sep 27, 2011)

I have changed the way I store bulk food from Mylar and 5 gallon buckets to much smaller storage containers. 

As an example, what are you going to do once you open a 5 gallon bucket containing say Tang or Powdered Milk or Potato Flakes? The clock is ticking once opened in a SHTF scenario with probably no refrigeration and the possibility of vermin or mold could ruin your food before it gets used up.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Reblazed said:


> I've never heard of this before ... could you tell why you would do this, please ?
> 
> .


In hot weather margarine can turn rancid. Where I live the basement floor is cold until sometime in late July or so. We might have 6 weeks at most where the basement floor is warm where I live.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

BillS said:


> It's still the same as it was 2 years ago. We found a Coleman oven that fits on a Coleman stove so we're gonna get flour and other supplies to bake bread. I want to get a bunch of margarine and store it on the basement floor in cold weather after it hits the fan.


Consider dehydrated whipping cream. Longer shelf life, healthier and fresh whipped butter is DIVINE.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AfleetAlex said:


> Consider dehydrated whipping cream. Longer shelf life, healthier and fresh whipped butter is DIVINE.


This is new to me. Do you have any links on products or how-tos? I have powdered milk, powdered buttermilk, powdered butter, powdered sour cream... but I have not heard of dehydrated whipping cream. This sounds like something I need to look into...


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Sure....
http://www.willpowder.net/heavyCream.html

I would start out with one package, and see how you like the flavor. I just recently ordered this, after becoming frustrated with attempting to dehydrate my own milk and cream. Let's take the Pepsi challenge, and see what we think!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AfleetAlex said:


> Sure....
> http://www.willpowder.net/heavyCream.html
> 
> I would start out with one package, and see how you like the flavor. I just recently ordered this, after becoming frustrated with attempting to dehydrate my own milk and cream. Let's take the Pepsi challenge, and see what we think!


Thank you! :wave: 
You're on. Although I will probably stink at trying this in a timely fashion.  I can't wait until they add a few recipes to the site. If you make butter with this, you have to report back - that sounds so good!


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

After reading nearly a dozen "post SHTF" novels, I am adding more food to my storage that need little prep. In every scenario I can imagine, I/WE are short on water, time and the luxury of a leisurely day of cooking and baking. Good to have both, and my "basics" are most comforting, but my future focus will be things that need less preparation and cooking time.

ALSO - I sent an email to my friends asking them the TOP THREE things they would miss most in a post-apoc world. Now I will stock up on those items: Floss, Q-Tips, Pepto Bismol, warm socks, pet food, cheap reading glasses, tooth brushes, coffee, and coloring books. It's fun to have a few "goodies"


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

Cat and Turtle- Welcome to my stomping grounds and congrats on the food storage progress! I hope you are familiar with Winco for your storage shopping. They have fabulous bulk products, and the cheapest prices around for things like soups and pork & beans and canned fruits. They also sell buckets, lids, oxygen absorbers and mylar bags.


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow! Planning for 9-10 ! Way to go!


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*more food for thought.....*

Thank's OdieB, one thing, We like too eat, so food we get needs too be filling, and taste good! So will be sampling diff. Brands before we buy in bulk! 

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

A lot of great comments and ideas here. There are so many considerations for each of our individual situations making a "one size fits all" approach impractical. 
Something I didn't see mentioned anywhere in this thread is utilizing nature's bounty to extend or even eventually replace your food reserves. I've invested a little time into researching the types of edibles in my area. But admittedly, I still have a lot to learn. Foods like acorns, native pecans, cactus pads and fruit, mesquite beans, wild grapes, and dandelions to name but a few. My reasoning is why re-invent the wheel? The native Americans had to rely on whatever was available and some tribes even moved with the seasons to "follow" this natural bounty. Maybe I am missing something with this line of thought, but in a post SHTF scenario these things will likely be an overlooked food source that would help to augment whatever you can hunt, grow or harvest.
While I still have the basic carbs and proteins stored for my family's short-term needs, fats present a storage issue because many aren't shelf stable for more than a few months.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cast-Iron everything in your post is true but I would not not bet my life on wild edibles. The land has changed immensely since native people have lived off the land. Follow your idea buy also plan for that to not be available.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

@ hiwall-

I agree. I'll never put all my eggs in one basket if I can avoid it. I am merely suggesting another alternative to relying entirely upon "conventional" sources. These wild edibles may also save your life. Kind of like a specialty pair of pliers that sit in your toolbox until that rare occasion when you actually need them.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Cast-Iron said:


> A lot of great comments and ideas here. There are so many considerations for each of our individual situations making a "one size fits all" approach impractical. Something I didn't see mentioned anywhere in this thread is utilizing nature's bounty to extend or even eventually replace your food reserves. I've invested a little time into researching the types of edibles in my area. But admittedly, I still have a lot to learn. Foods like acorns, native pecans, cactus pads and fruit, mesquite beans, wild grapes, and dandelions to name but a few. My reasoning is why re-invent the wheel? The native Americans had to rely on whatever was available and some tribes even moved with the seasons to "follow" this natural bounty. Maybe I am missing something with this line of thought, but in a post SHTF scenario these things will likely be an overlooked food source that would help to augment whatever you can hunt, grow or harvest. While I still have the basic carbs and proteins stored for my family's short-term needs, fats present a storage issue because many aren't shelf stable for more than a few months.


 Are you including wild edibles in your daily diet right now? Because a SHTF scenario is not the time to be adapting your digestive system to them. Even in small doses, they give you pretty severe diarrhea. I also have started guerrilla gardens. Meaning I'm scattering tomato, pepper, beans, berry and root seeds along the route to my BOL, and around my BOL. The plants are dropping fruit, reseeding and also being spread by birds. This is a great way to shed off some of your excess seed rotation, and set up a food store for yourself and the wildlife around you.


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

AfleetAlex said:


> Are you including wild edibles in your daily diet right now? Because a SHTF scenario is not the time to be adapting your digestive system to them. Even in small doses, they give you pretty severe diarrhea. I also have started guerrilla gardens. Meaning I'm scattering tomato, pepper, beans, berry and root seeds along the route to my BOL, and around my BOL. The plants are dropping fruit, reseeding and also being spread by birds. This is a great way to shed off some of your excess seed rotation, and set up a food store for yourself and the wildlife around you.


Excellent question!

I have eaten some of the foods I mentioned (persimmons, grapes, cactus, pecans and dandelions). We seem to have an abundant acorn crop this year and I intend to try my hand at processing some into a variation of Indian bread. Next spring I may try to tackle mesquite beans. This is an evolving process and I hope to gain greater proficiency in time.

NOTE: Acorns must have their tannins leached out to make them more palatable and prevent damaging your kidney function.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Cast Iron and AFleetAlex, you bring up good points. Food for survival is multi-faceted. 

Food storage (and all its subcategories)
Gardening/orchards (and harvesting, which becomes food storage)
Wild edibles (and harvesting, which becomes food storage)

Guerrilla gardening and permaculture/edible landscaping also fit in there, somewhere between gardening and wild edibles, I'd guess.

A lot to work on to cover all bases. Keeps us from getting bored, eh?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cast-Iron we are in total agreement.

Wild edibles are available basically everywhere. Many things are found in the desert. Every year I eat more and more wild things. I have had no bad experiences (yet!) but some of what I tried were very poor tasting and many things were rather tasteless. Obviously in the case of wild edibles knowledge is power. My plans were to try acorns this year but those pesky squirrels are relentless and they do not wait for them to ripen (that is hardly fair). I know I could get some acorns away from my area but I am conserving my energy (I'm lazy).


----------



## ejagno (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes I have changed not only how much I stock but when I want my stocks at their highest levels and lowest levels. I generally begin restocking in October and plan to have minimal stocks from July - September. I live along the Gulf Coast and it only takes one hurricane to lose it all. Been there, done that and you just can't take it all with you. It's heartbreaking to watch hundreds of hours of canning strewn everywhere. It's funny to watch State Farm put a value on it. All of our children are grown and gone now so of course our stocks have changed dramatically in content.


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm new to the prepper thing but I use to live in Maine in a beat up trailer essentially in the middle of the woods with one road a long distance away from any town. We lived here when I was a kid due to hard times for a while. We got trapped due to car failure and snow and ice conditions for a very long time and survived off a 60pound bag of rice and a 60pound of beans. Idk if that helps any haha.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

My biggest change has been to bring supplies back to our main house. I've realized over time that if we're not at BOL when it all goes down we won't be able to get there if martial law is established. I have some items cached in various spots around BOL. My diet hasn't changed much over the years. keep calories high and eat what I like.:beercheer:


----------

